# Trying to Move to the Carribean



## Tre4

Hello and thanks for taking the time to read this,

I am a dual Canadian/EU British Citizen , 52 years old, male with loads of life skills wanting to move to a Caribbean Island. I do need to work but my needs are few. Food and accom. would be fine for a while. I don't have a degree but been a handyman, pilot, diver, sailor, bartender, carpenter, commercial truck driver and sales person, and have held dozens of other jobs through out my life. (One of the side effects of growing up in a tiny isolated community in Canada) You learn to do everything including fixing the dish washer. 

My problem seems to me that I am too old to be taken for an immigrant to work or start a new career and too young to retire. 

The red tape in most of the Caribbean Islands says I can stay 30 , 60 or 90 days and need a ticket to leave after that. 

What do I need to do to get a job or a place to stay in one of these nice warm places?

Any ideas are greatly appreciated

Thanksvv

Trevor.... from the cold white north...Current temperature -23 degrees Celsius


----------



## seabass_ch

hey trevor! I'm in a similar situation... What has been your experience so far? Do you have any advice? Personally, I am thinking of buying/starting a bar/cafe. Have you considered something like that?


----------

